# Public Enemies



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2009)

Damn, this movie sounds good.  I jizzed my pants when I saw that it was being directed by Michael Mann.  (Great sign.)



A video of Johnny Depp shooting:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5aKBprj5IQ[/YOUTUBE]

And here is a fanmade video that shows a lot of promotional images:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdOYetOlaIo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 3, 2009)

Mann at the helm + awesome cast (besides Bale & Depp) + gangster flick = Almost guarantee hit.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2009)

I think Depp can carry his end of the bargain too.  I liked him in Donnie Brasco.  I imagine the role will be at least somewhat similar.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 3, 2009)

Damnit, I was hoping it dealt with Public Enemy.


----------



## Chee (Jan 3, 2009)

> Christian Bale ...  Melvin Purvis



I'm in!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm looking forward to it.  It's been a while since we had a movie like Untouchables.

Christian Bale seems to be in every big movie these days.

I have read some additional info and the writer that wrote the book likes Mann's screenplay.  So I think that can only be a positive development.  

Btw...I think Crudup is trememdous casting for J Edgar Hoover.


----------



## Chee (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't mind, I like him.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2009)

Public Enemies Trailer is finally available.  I have to give Depp some credit here.  I think his voice sounds a lot different than usual.


----------



## Chee (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks pretty good.

Honestly though, I have no idea what its about. Bank robbers or something...


----------



## Psyconorikan (Mar 4, 2009)

What's with all the Depp hate? He's a great actor.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 4, 2009)

Chee said:


> Looks pretty good.
> 
> Honestly though, I have no idea what its about. Bank robbers or something...



It's a period piece about the efforts of the FBI to apprehend notorious bank robbers of the time- guys like John Dillinger and Baby-Face Nelson, the so-called "public enemies". 

If it's historically accurate it might reference the how J. Edgar Hoover  conceived the idea of calling these guys "public enemies" (both Dillinger and Nelson would be called Public Enemy No. 1, Nelson replacing Dillinger) as a media coup' to garner attention once they caught him, and to deflect from his own corruption and the growing evidence for the existence of the Mafia,  whch he denied existed (because he actually had ties to them). 

It probably won't, but the guys they went after were still very bad people anyway. It should still be a good film.

*EDIT:* Well, not _conceived,_ but he used it for his own ends.


----------



## Chee (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh okay. Understand it now.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 4, 2009)

I thought this was going to be a movie about Public Enemy.


----------



## excellence153 (Mar 5, 2009)

Psyconorikan said:


> What's with all the Depp hate? He's a great actor.



Nah, that's just Rukia.  And it's not hate... it's just hesitance.

I watched the trailer for this yesterday and all I have to say is... SEXY.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2009)

When did I say I hated Depp?  I'm a Depp fan.  

This movie is already generating a lot of buzz.


----------



## Gambitz (Mar 6, 2009)

Damn you Michael Mann! Damn you and your Digital Cinematography!

You ruined Miami Vice with that shit and now your going to do the same thing with this.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 6, 2009)

trailer played before Watchmen.  I'm intrigued


----------



## wiplok (Mar 6, 2009)

this looks like an oldschool "Heat" . Awesome.


----------



## Psyconorikan (Mar 7, 2009)

Really? It didn't play before Watchmen here. I was hoping it would too. Damn El Paso theaters.


----------



## Even (Mar 7, 2009)

Depp + Bale?? Sounds interesting


----------



## Republican (Mar 7, 2009)

I thought Mann was going to make Blood Meridien... what happened.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 31, 2009)

they showed a 2 hour doc on the History channel last weekend that not only covered this but the entire 18 month period.

if they at least show a couple clips of Babyface Nelson, then I'm fucking pumped for this.


----------



## pfft (Jul 7, 2009)

*Public Enemy*

Idk if this is already thread since I am not checking cuz the search engine on NF seems to suck balls. 

BUT I was wondering if anyone seen this film. 

I did and it was fucking awesome.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 7, 2009)

The Singing Group?


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey look a Public Enemy thread that can actually be found...

I haven't seen it yet, but I probably will.  Most have been saying they expected more from the movie, Depp was very good, and that Bale stunk.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 7, 2009)

They're missing Dillinger's trademark mustache.


----------



## Muse (Jul 7, 2009)

I hated it.....but then again, that may have been b/c of the unfavorable crowd that happened to be in the theater the same time i was


----------



## Sakura15 (Jul 7, 2009)

I want to watch it, it looks awsome. Um... hi guys


----------



## Bender (Jul 7, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> I hated it.....but then again, that may have been b/c of the unfavorable crowd that happened to be in the theater the same time i was



I bet everyone in that crowd was a Transformers 2 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). 

Shit' nowadays they're everywhere


----------



## pfft (Jul 8, 2009)

Depp was very good in the role. I liked the film alot; and IDK what I thought of Bale's performance... it wasn't as great as Depp's. 

I was kinda wanting more from the film though... maybe I just didn't like how it ended.


----------



## Roy (Jul 8, 2009)

Ill watch it next time I go out to see a movie.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Jul 8, 2009)

It's "Public Enemies", Pfft. 

Saw it yesterday and I'm not sure how I feel about it. I liked Depp's performance, and I think Bale did a good job with what he had. Depp had about...70% of the movie, so Bale wasn't left with much.

The digital hand-held look bothered me once or twice. There were a couple of shots that reminded me of some old tv show (When Billy Crudup first meets Bale). But I did think the hand-held look really worked in the cabin shootout scene. That was awesome.

It seemed like they had about 3 songs that they would repeat every time something "exciting" happened. They even used one song for a robbery scene and then later again for an emotional moment. I thought that was weird.

Hm...yeah, I think that's it.
I liked it overall.

I would like to say that I had stayed up all night because I was off-schedule and had to see it with other people. So, I was tired during the movie and kind of wanted it to end so I could sleep.

I would definitely like to see this again, just not when I'm tired as heck.


----------



## Darth (Jul 8, 2009)

Wasn't Heath Ledger supposed to have done this movie?


----------



## Trunkten (Jul 8, 2009)

I think the criticism of Bale is a little unjust to be fair as, like Twilight Deity Link mentioned, it's all about Depp and Bale doesn't get much in the way of screen time. There's no backstory to his character and he really doesn't have a lot to work with.

I really enjoyed the film though, but I don't think it deserved the 5/5's that it seems to be getting everywhere. Depp was impressive, but I just don't think we really get to know the characters well enough to particularly care whether or not they get gunned down by the fuzz or not.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jul 8, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> I hated it.....but then again, that may have been b/c of the unfavorable crowd that happened to be in the theater the same time i was



Which is why I always tell peeps matinee's are the best time to watch movies, usually.  Most times you get the whole theatre to yourself.


----------



## pfft (Jul 9, 2009)

Twilight Deity Link said:


> It's "Public Enemies", Pfft.
> 
> Saw it yesterday and I'm not sure how I feel about it. I liked Depp's performance, and I think Bale did a good job with what he had. Depp had about...70% of the movie, so Bale wasn't left with much.
> 
> ...



FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK! you are right! i got the title wrong; how do I get that shit changed?

and you bring up awesome points about how depp had a HUGE role compared to bale.... 

and did anyone else recognize Pretty Boy Floyd? what is he from; i cant place what i seen him in; but i know i recognize his face.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Jul 9, 2009)

Channing Tatum.
He was in both "Step Up" movies, "Stop-Loss", "Fighting", and the upcoming "G.I. Joe" movie.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 9, 2009)

The actor for Baby-face Nelson should win _Best Supporting Actor_ 



Darth Ruin said:


> Wasn't Heath Ledger supposed to have done this movie?



Only Bale was associated with this movie


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Jul 9, 2009)

I am still waiting for its release here. Def. wanna see it though,
cant wait to see JD his role.


----------



## Otori (Jul 12, 2009)

Captain Pimp said:


> The actor for Baby-face Nelson should win _Best Supporting Actor_


It was the sidekick type guy from Snatch and he was made of win in PE.

I have to say thought i think I enjoyed this movie more because of Michael Mann's directing and cinematography than Depp or Bale. You can't deny that it was beautifully shot.


----------



## keiiya (Jul 12, 2009)

I am meant to be going to see this later today. From what I saw from the trailer it looks decent enough. Just to see Depp (and I guess Bale) in action will be more than enough even of the film sucks.


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 23, 2009)

I so wanna see it  Johnny Depp and Christian Bale <33


----------

